
Show HN: Generate hundreds of leads with verified emails/numbers in one click - naeemtee
https://uselio.com
======
greenyoda
Is this is a tool for finding people to send spam e-mails to?

Where do you get e-mail addresses from? Presumably, people don't consent to
having their e-mail addresses shared in this way.

